

Facebook lets U.S. users pay to boost visibility of postings - incongruity
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/sns-rt-us-facebook-featurebre89219w-20121003,0,6490336.story

======
incongruity
I genuinely think this will damage the user experience in ways that FB clearly
hasn't considered.

This will make it absolutely clear that users are neither in control of what
they see or what of theirs is really seen by others. Up until now, for most
people, it's at least been the illusion that what one posts is widely seen.
What happens when it becomes clear that FB is flexing its muscle as a middle-
man for profit and not solely for better user experiences?

